# 2017 Hatchback door lock & screen light ?



## Lalla (Dec 17, 2019)

I have 2 questions.
1. My doors only lock when I put the car in gear. So when I get in ... it’s stays unlocked and button won’t lock it ... until I put car in gear and if I put it back to P they unlock. This is a safety hazard to me.
Is there a setting somewhere to change this so I can push the button and lock door anytime I deem necessary?

2. The screen is super bright! I live in the desert where there are very few street lights and it’s distracting and blinding.
Is there a setting to adjust this as well that I just haven’t found yet? ... and I’ve tried ??‍♀!

Only had car since July... love it except still not use to stop and start so I keep thinking we are having an earthquake ...and these two issues above. 
Stop and start I will get used to ... being blinded in an unlocked car .. not so much


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

The interior light dim switch next to the auto light control should dim the radio screen down , an the doors should look if you press the button check under Vehicle Settings on the myLink to change the locking features of the car & what model year do you have ?


----------



## Lalla (Dec 17, 2019)

Chad20101 said:


> The interior light dim switch next to the auto light control should dim the radio screen down , an the doors should look if you press the button check under Vehicle Settings on the myLink to change the locking features of the car & what model year do you have ?


A 2017 Hatchback
The dimmer doesn’t tone down the screen. I also wouldn’t want any of the other lights dimmed just the screen but I’ve tried and it doesn’t effect it at all.

The door button doesn’t lock when I get in car ... not safe... I will check for setting that you mentioned.
Is the MyLink on the screen ?


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Yes it’s on the myLink screen


----------

